# 2.5L 4cyl - improved from since '02?



## WSSmolick (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a 2002 Nissan Altima, which I initially loved. Within the first couple weeks of me owning it, I noticed that it used more oil than any other used cars I've owned. It eventually came to using a quart per 140 miles! The catalytic converter clogged too. I researched this year Altima and found that it is common to have catalytic converter and excessive oil consumption issues. I removed the engine for a rebuild and discovered a thrust bearing laying in the oil pan that appears to have come from the #3 cylinder. I was told that improvements were made in the 2.5 L mid-year 2003. Is this true? My car is a manual transmission, which I hear more typically has this discharged thrust bearing. I have a chance to get an '06 2.5L with 42k miles on it, and it was used with an automatic trans for $1900 and I'm wondering if I should go with this engine, get a rebuilt short block from JIS in Texas (I already have a rebuild head) or ditch the car. I came across numerous complaints about Altimas up to '06 for the same issues as the '02, so was this engine really improved? Am I safe with a low-mileage '06?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The engine will be fine but you will not be able to use auto trans. Nissan uses a CAN system so you can't just put it in and go. you'll need a couple different harnesses just to get to work plus you'll need the unified control meter as well. Just to have a daily driver it isn't worth it.


----------



## WSSmolick (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Outkast, but I'm not going to be using the auto trans. I'll be installing my 5 speed onto this engine, so there shouldn't be a problem, right? Is the '05/'06 2.5 L a better engine than the '02/'03, especially concerning the crankshaft thrust bearing design?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That I couldn't tell you, we just get them and swap them. You will need to reeplace the pilot bearing for the clutch on a used engine. Auto trans engines use a pilot guide for the converter that will not accept the input shaft for the manual trans


----------

